# SEPT/OCT 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home and new list for you 

Sindybelle 1 Sep ICSI 
pudge 1 Sep IVF  
leoarna 1 Sep IUI 
mn23160 2 Sep IUI 
channy 4 Sep ICSI 
Mikeygirl 4 Sep FET 
steffan 4 Sep IVF 
fudgeyfu 5 Sep FET 
tufty 5 Sep FET 
Sledgegirl 6 Sep ICSI 
Sarahev 7 Sep IVF 
cheekydoll 7 Sep ICSI 
tracey59 8 Sep ICSI 
Katy H 11 Sep ICSI 
fowler 11 Sep IUI 
melb 12 Sep 
mg79 13 Sep FET 
sam mn 15 Sep IUI 
emma-pp 15 Sep IUI 
loobylu 16 Sep IUI 
Feistyblue 16 Sep ICSI  
suzi T 17 Sep IVF 
amanda_hd 18 Sep FET 
Sam 16 18 Sep IVF 
sar w 21 Sep FET 
kateconroy 21 Sep ICSI 
Sweet Pea 22 Sep IUI 
adele66 22 Sep ICSI 
still trying uk 22 Sep IVF 
Frw 22 Sep FET 
nahoola 22 Sep ICSI 
pixiefillie 26 Sep IVF 
Jenny Skelton 26 Sep IVF 
lexi123 26 Sep IVF 
Georgiepie 26 Sep IUI
zion grace 27 Sep IVF
Jobi 28 Sep ICSI
Annie F 29 Sep IVF
kizzymouse 30 Sep IUI
kellydallard 30 Sep IVF
HellyS 2 Oct IUI
beckers 2 Oct ICSI
lounea 3 Oct ICSI
tracie b 6 Oct FET
rachb 4 Oct ICSI

Good luck everyone 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi everone 

i hope this new thread  will bring us better luck      

sorry for being a pest lizzie but im having fet   i feel a bit left out on the list hope its not an omen


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

well the waiting is over i got a   OMG OMG 

i received the call on my mobile while at the local shops. really didn't want to answer 
i had to ask the Dr to repeat that it was a positive and then said are you sure !! after the negative hpt and the spotting yesterday, she said that any count over 50 is positive and mine is 56 so its positive, so that must have been an implantation bleed yesterday.

its still sinking in and plan to take it very easy for the next few weeks months, lets hope Ive broken the mould and we will go on to have many more   on the 2ww girls.

thankyou all for you support

Sindybelle i am really sorry it didn't work for you sending you big   

Pudge 
xx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

pudge


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

woopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pudge 

well done pudge all the best


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pudge!!!! Wooohooooooo 

How fabulous is that......so pleased for you 

Enjoy!!!!

Fudgeyfu ~ all done 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Pudge, 
I'm really delighted for you, you really deserve this.

xS


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Pudge - oh my god - some good news at last - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased for you!!    

I'm still bleeding loads so I can only assume my test will be negative.  The clinic want me to do it anyway, but I've been bleeding constantly for two days now with loads of blood and really bad stomach cramps, I'm sure there's no way I could be pregnant.  I've resigned myself to the fact it hasn't worked, and we are now gearing ourselves up for the next cycle.

Good luck everyone!

Steffan
x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hello girls

im dreading going back to work on wedensday cos ive turned into a   i still have 2 spots remaining   one of my boobs is 2cup sizes bigger than the other   and ive put 2st on. im gonna miss my bed and laptop and ofcourse my ffx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Well done Pudge        
Thats the best news, it really must have been implantation bleeding - do you have to have another blood test or do you now just wait for you 2 wk scan.  ITs the best news, how wonderful - you can celebrate all weekend with cake  

Hope everyone else is doing ok, and those still on the 2ww are hanging in there.  Hopefully this great news will give you all hope xxxx


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations Pudge - this is excellent news.     

Sindybelle - sorry about your BFN.  Lots of hugs for you.    

As for me, I have the worst day!  Talk about lack of stress avoidance.  My Mum has been staying for the last week - helping out and generally being a star.  Well today, I was walking her to the tube as we were heading to Euston for her to catch the train home - when she was gripped by chest pain and shortness of breath etc, etc.  Anyway, she has a serious condition called Cardiomyopathy so we have spent the entire day in A&E!  It was really upsetting and very worrying.  The good news is that she is ok - just keeping my fingers crossed that out little embies are still ok and that my increased stress hasn't hurt them.  I also hope i didn't pick up anything at the hospital that could have a negative impact - that was a silly thing to say - forgot I work in a hospital.  I'm obviously being paranoid today.  

Anyway, hoping you all have a lovely weekend.  

Love

Sledgegirl
xxxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi ladies

can i join you?

i had 2 beautiful grade 1 embryos transfered this moring and my offical test day is 17th september, somehow i dont think i will make it that far!! 

lizzy - can you add me to you list honey 

love to all in the lovely 2ww        
suzi xx[br]: 1/09/06, 18:30well done pudge


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to share with you want my consultant said since my chemical pregnancy.  I asked if i could do the blood tests to check NK cells.  She is willing to do the basic blood tests for antibodies but she said that actual test for NK cells will cost around £800 and it is not proven!  She said that a report is due to come out shortly to say that there is no definitive test that can prove on way or another if we carry this.  She said that the blood tests for the anti bodies are cheaper and these do show what is going on.  She went onto say that everything on my cycle was perfect, she said blood flow to the womb is key for implantation and she said that mine was good.  So her thoughts are that it was something wrong with the embie rather than me and we have just been very very unlucky.  Anyway she told me that i need to have another AF after this one and then i could go in for a scan and if my ovary looked good i could start on day 21 after the next cycle.

Do you guys think this is too soon?? I've read that alot of clinics want your body to have 3 bleeds whereas mine said 2 is fine.  

Not sure whether to stay with this clinic as i'm at a satellite clinic to the London Fertility Centre and they are really disorganised.  Almost everytime i have seen them there has been a screw up.  But they are alot cheaper.

Ummm what to do what to do.....  At least i can go and have the antibodies tests - that will put my mind at rest a bit.


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

hi ladies can i also join you. had basting today on medicted iui, test day 15th sept. and 3 lovely follies this time so hoping this will be the one.

hi suzi, fancy seeing you over here . would never have guessed. well done again on those embies and good luck for 2ww.

hi to everyone else     to you all. good luck to anyone thats testing soon.

pudge congrats on your BFP. what a wonderful way to be welcome to this thresd by reading good news. hope you have a happy and healthy 8months.

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi kate 

i would go for it and doe your next cycle  im doing fet and while i was having transfer i asked the nurse if it didnt work could i try again with my next period as i have some  frosties left she said i could. so if i get a bfn i will be down regging again in about 3weeks. so yes i think you should go for it [br]: 1/09/06, 21:25evening girls 

have we still got some night owls up  im finding it harder to sleep my boobs are really painfull 

ill be pleased when this 2ww is over


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Well unfortunately I had a BFN this morning.      I must have spent 5 hours in bed crying my eyes out.. going through all the emotions and funnily enough I feel a lot better for it.  None of this treatment is easy but with out doubt, the most important thing is to stay positive (even in your darkest moments) and believe that it will work but maybe not as quickly as we'd all like.  

I find that having a next plan of action is the single most important thing to getting you out of the dark BFN hole. It makes me feel that I have a focus and all is not lost. I'm going to call UCH on Monday and get an appointment to see my Doctor. I really want to move on .... I have a feeling that it may now be time to move onto IVF(we'll see!!).  I am sad and dissapointed but this is not the end of the road -  you'll see me on a thread in a couple of months back on the TWW ... 

All the best of luck for the rest of you testing in the month of September. I'm sure there will be some BFPs in there. We are going to get there in the end and it will be worth the wait 
xx

p.s  I am taking drastic action this afternoon to put a line under this failure and am going to the hairdresser to get my hair coloured brown. No doubt I will hate the result but at least it gives me something new to focus on and I want to start Monday morning with a fresh approach and a spring in my step!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Mel - so sorry sweetie    ........ bet your hair's gonna look gorgeous  

Lisa - for the first time last night i was not a night owl  

Well it's official, ive gone mad      

I have my blood test at 8am Mon and am susposed to be working 1.30pm that afternoon, i don't really want to be at work (i work on a busy hospital ward) when i get the results, i dont want to have to ring DH and rush a phone call if its negative.....any advice girls? Ive tried swapping the shift but nobodies up for it  

I have had a few twinges   and girls i have to tell you i had a 'o' the other night, i woke up from my dream having one, it was VERY weird  

C x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi channy

funny you should say that i woke up with the big O  on day9 but didnt want to mention it 

cos i didnt want to be the first  [br]: 2/09/06, 13:16hello me again i woke this morning with really weird pains in the bottom of my legs at the back just above my heels has anybody else had these pains


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies-

Can I join you?  I had FET three days ago and I'm due to test on the 13th. It seems so far away.

Mary


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi mg   welcome you will get lots of support here goodluck hun  


ps anyone watching the goonies   am i said or what


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

very funny cheekygirl  

put it this way i was more bothered about weeing all over the   

stop distracting me im watching goonies


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Girls 

after all the excitement yesterday with the   I'm now feeling a bit low and worried 
for most of the day I've had  some brown spotting which is turning slightly red its not bleeding bleeding if you know  what i mean just when you have a hard wipe sorry tmi 
i know i had the implantation bleed on Thursday and the blood test from the hospital is the more conclusive than hpt but just cant stop worrying, oh by the way it is now starting to show a med line on the htp. 
not due to go back to the hospital until after the 13th September for the 4 week scan 
Ive been taking it easy today an DD keeps telling me not to worry but of course we do and i keep trailing the boards for any type of info. 
OMG i thought the 2ww was bad. 
I'm due back to work Monday and cant help thinking maybe i should take some more time off 

hope all you girls are doing ok and thanks for all your good wishes 

Hi to all the new girls on the 2ww sending you all lots of positive vibes 

Pudge
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Pudge ~ how are you doing? I think if you feel like you need to rest up then do hun. Take care xxx

Mel ~ really sorry hun......love and luck for you for future tx 

Steffan ~ everything crossed for you xx

Hi there Sam, Mary and Suzi ~ welcome to the 2ww. Happy chatting 

Sledgegirl ~ glad your mum is ok.....what a shock for you (((hugs)))

Hope everyone else is ok......have a good Sunday 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi,
I tested bfp last Friday but had really bad af pains yesterday, seems to have gone today and i have no spotting any one else had this before and stayed bfp.
I am going to go to the clinic tomorrow to ask if she can check that i am ok, i can´t even begin to imagine having to go through all this again.

Kate, i only have one af before i start agian so go for it if you feel ready.
Pudge, hope all is well for you too, i would try and get the clinic to see you, to save the worry, are you taking the progesterone or any thing else?

xxSarah


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for including me on the list of 2WWers.  Got very confused when I found I couldn't add to the Aug/Sep list - but it was just me and my poor brain not working   !!!

Now on day 6 and feeling quite mellow (apart from my boobs being absolute agony).  I'm still drinking 3-4 litres a day: mainly water, but some fruit-juice and milk just to ring the changes.  I still dream of a glass of wine with my dinner, but here's hoping that that'll be on the "banned" list for many more months!

I go back to work tomorrow for the first time since EC, so it'll be a long day.  If things are quiet though I'll come home early.  I'm only doing 2 days, then I'm off again for the rest of next week and the following Monday, which is test day.  I will try to be good and wait for the official day, otherwise the girls from SEFC (my clinic) will be sending round the    

Katy x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Just popping in to wish Channy loads of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hello were is everybody   

i bet your all tucking into your sundays dinner  well ive been and bought some pt today and im dying to use them  

im due to test on tuesday morn but i might test tomorrow   do you think it will be accurate if i test 1 day early  

goodluck channy mickeygirl and steffan for tomorrow


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Awwww thanks weebs   

Mickeygirl and steffan         lets hope we get the results we want eh girls  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

HI Everyone

Fudgeyfu - up to you - but if it is BFN, remember, that it could change overnight and become a BFP so don't get down if you don't get the extra line showing up!  I've still got to wait until Wednesday.  My dh went out and bought some pregnancy tests - he came back with 6!  Apparently it's buy one get one free in Boots at the moment.  

Channy - all the best for tomorrow.  

Pudge - ring the clinic tomorrow and tell them your symptoms so they can advise you!  It will make you feel more at ease.

Well, my dh and I are off for a Sunday lunch in the local (non-smoky) pub - and then off to the cinema to see "The Sentinel" - have no idea what it is about but dh choice this time.

Ah, and just to let you know - my boobs are still huge and I look like I've put on a stone since starting tx.  Not happy - but I keep telling myself it will be worth it if its BFP.  If not, then I'm back to the gym on Wednesday.  

The good news is that after 2 months of not drinking alchohol - my friends have stopped asking why I'm not drinking!!  It means I don't have to think about random excuses anymore!!!! Yippeeeeee.  

Have a good Sunday...

Love
Sledgegirl
xxxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello lovelies,
Just logged on as been busy all weekend. We've bought a house YIPPPPPeeeeee .  Its really helped me to have something positive to look forward to after our chemical pregnancy this week.

Just wanted to say thanks for your thoughts on when to start again - gonna have a think about it, and if all good then might start in October.  

Wanted to say a good luck to Channy tomorrow - the big O is a very good think.  I also had one   , it was very odd, it actually woke me up in the middle of the night.  So i really believe thats a good sign of implantation.  Didnt mention it in my diary as was too embarrassed.  So i have a good feeling about you hun, i think we'll be seeing you   tomorrow.

Hope you sleep well tonight, the last night before the test is the hardest.

Good luck to everyone else out there, sorry for no other personals, just trying to catch up with all of you - lots has been happening.

Big smiles and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## tracey59 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi All

Hope you are all ok. Ive done something really really silly I taested twice today and the both came back BFP,s. Dont no if its a true reading as I had my last injection on thursday. Counting the day from et to today its 10 days, offical test date is friday, dare not to build my hopes up but god its hard, keep thinking its the drugs still in my system. Has anyone experienced this.

Good luck to us all.



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone - is it OK to join you all??

How can I get my name on the list??

I had my basting (IUI) on Friday and so I guess test day is on 15th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am having cramps still  - very low down, I hope this is normal Also I feel like I have been bitten by the sleepy fly!

Good luck to everyone

Hugs Emma xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning in all..big hugs to those who need it today xxxx Fingers crossed for everyone whose testing..xxx

Emma..youre just a day behind me..I had my basting on Thurs..fingers crossed it works for both of us xxxx
Katie..congrats on the house honey xxx
FudgeyFu..good luck hun if you decide to test today xxx


Had my follow up scan this morn and the nurse found another follie..this time 17mm by 18mm..she didnt seem to think this was odd and said for us to try the natural way. I asked if this meant that the previous follie last week was a dud and she said no its quite common to get 2 a few days apart??!? Never heard of this before and im not on stimm drugs either so its left me a bit worried that Ive wasted my basting..Has anyone else heard of this xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies  

i decided not to test today im gonna wait till tomorrow, ive used my morning wee now so i cant  

emma lizzy will add your name to the list hun 

and goodluck channy mickeygirl and steffan


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Channy, Mikeygirl and Steffan ~ just want to wish you loads of luck for today.......everything crossed 

Fudgeyfu ~ i don't need to send the  then  Good luck for tomorrow 

Pudge ~ how are you doing today?

Emma ~ welcome to the 2ww, i've added your name hun.

Tracey hun, i think you need to leave it a few more days but will keep hoping for you 

Kate ~ well done on the new house......good news 

Sarah ~ hope all goes well at the clinic today.

Take care everyone......Lizzy xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Well girls it's a BFN for us        Don't know what to say or do, i feel abit lost  

Good Luck Mikeygirl and Steffan        

Love and babydust to you all 

C x


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh Channy ...I am so sorry  .
I know that feeling ,a bit like disbelief....I was so sure that it would work for you 

I know nothing I can say will make you feel any better ,but you know we are all thinking of you   .

Love to you and DH 

Julles 
xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Channy big hugs honey..was there myself a few months ago..Dont be too brave...sometimes its good to have a cry, my councillor said its very similar to the grieving process. Remember the love you share with your partner and hug and love each other thru it xxx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Channy - I'm so sorry honey.  .  I've just had a cry for you. Don't expect to be superhuman and bouce back, you need to take time for yourselves.  If you need to cry, cry. If you need to scream, scream.  If you need something to make you laugh, I can always send you a photo of my DH - makes me laugh everytime, he also makes a good punch bag too.  

I'm not doing to good today, AF has turned up so I'm 99.999999% sure we'll have a BFN.
It can't be implantation bleed as its way too heavy.  I've just got to wait until next Monday for my official test.  Its gonna drive me nuts. OK more nuts then usual.

I got that upset and needed something to look forward too, I booked my flight to Cyprus I'm off to my apartment at the end of this month for a bit of TLC in the sun.  If you hear on the news that Cyprus has run out of ouzo - Guilty! 

 to everyone and take care

Nettie


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls me again 

ive got abit of a problem   ive had some brown discharge    this afternoon im really worried that   is coming

i really think its all over for me                                         

ps im day 13


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

fudgyfu,

Awww honey, try not to worry yet. I test on Thursday and for the last 3 mornings I have had a little bright red blood but nothing during the day!!!!!!!!

I have decided that maybe the cyclogest is upsetting my insides so switched to the back door for a little bit to see if that helps!!!!!

Maybe I'm going mad , but it is not over til the witch definitely puts in an appearance.

Sarah xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Lovely ladies,

i am so sorry to hear of the BFN's there seem to be far too many at the moment. Fingers crossed for those of you testing soon.xx

Never be sorry if you need to rant, scream or cry we've all been there at some point. Take comfort in your partners and i hope you have the strength to continue with future tx.

AliR
xx


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Nettie ..Sorry your feeling down today due to possibly the   turning up .
I have everything crossed that it could be implantation ..take it easy ,keep resting and I hope you get a nice   on monday .      

Julles 
xx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Channy - Really sorry hun that it was a  , I really had good hopes for you, I was so sure that you would be posting your BFP today.  How are you feeling, i hope tonight you are having a very big glass of wine with your DH.  I promise you hun in a few days time you will feel so much better and sorted in your head about things.  I know that doesnt make things any better now, but you will get there.  Very very sorry sweetie, big   xxxxxxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

sorry channy that you got a bfn.

emma pp, i also had my basting on fri. so we will be testing on the same day. 

i woke up feeling really   today. im only on day 4. each 2ww seems to be getting harder. feeling really -ve.

good luck to everyone thats on this dreaded 2ww 

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls 

well ive done my test and im sorry to say its a bfn    

im really gutted ive been in tears all morning, but ive decided i am gonna pick myself up and brush myself down and have another go with

next period ive got 8   waiting for me.

anyway goodluck to all the ladies testing over the next couple of days    hope all your dreams come true sooner than you 

think


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

hi ladies

havent been on for ages because ive been down in the dumps, af started today so fet hasnt worked, so gutted, dont know what to do as money is slowly running out


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone and thanks for your welcomes - 

Oh  I am so sorry honeys with BFN's - This is my first 2ww and I can't imagine what you must be going through - sending you lots of  

Good luck with your frosties Fudgeyfu

Tufty am thinking of you -  

Loobylu - any answers on your question regarding ovulating twice?? I am so excited for testing!! here is to         

Hi Sam - its great to have a testing buddy with you and Loobylu  - makes me feel I am not alone!!- sending you    sorry you are feeling   I feel excited and nervous - also so so tired!!! Is this a common effect?

Lizzy Hi and thanks for adding my name  

     to everyone

Hugs
Emma x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning my lovelies..

Tufty & FudgyFu..Im so sorry sweeties..big hugs and try not to lose hope..wish I could say and do more to make it easier for you xx

Emma/Sam...Hope your hanging on in there my IUI budies....consultant emailed me back  (bless him) and said you def cant ovulate twice and that the nurse may have confused it (?!?!?!?) with a corpus lutuem which in a way would be good news as its shows everything is ticking along. I have a blood test on monday which will confirm if i did ovulate or not and just be on the safe side i might have some BMS over the next few days just in case it is the follie..what do you guys think??

On a different note..im thinking about not testing and just waiting for my AF..cant decide..its just that whole looking at a stick thing..makes me sick with nerves. To be honest after my failed IVF cycle im struggling to be positive (so I sympathise with you Sam)..

Anyway enough of me waffling on, hows everyone else?

Lots of love and luck xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Feeling rather depressed with so many people getting BFNs at the moment.  Even when people get a positive result it seems so far from being a guarantee: on the thread for my clinic there are two girls who had BFPs have now started bleeding and think that it's over in both cases.  That's on top of the one who found she had an ectopic...

Slept badly last night because my boobs hurt so much.  It was difficult to find any position to sleep in that was comfortable, and then when I did I rolled over in the night and woke myself up again!  

Had another close shave with throwing up this morning.  I popped into the canteen at work to buy a bottle of water, and the smell of the cooked breakfasts made me smell really nauseous.  Normally it's so tempting not to stay and have a bacon sandwich, but today I couldn't get out fast enough.


----------



## Sam 16 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,


Would also like to join the list.  My result date is 18/09/06.  Fingers crossed. 

Sam
x


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi everyone 
i have just joined this sight i would like to join you.
i am having ET on thursday and i am hoping my  snowbabies will be o.k it would be good to talk to u all


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome Sar - good luck with defrosting.  Fingers crossed they will be lovely!

Fudgeyfu - so sorry to hear it was BFN.  I had brown discharge yesterday (day 12) and was gutted.  It's stopped now though.  Testing tomorrow - trying to stay positive but have felt like my AF is coming since the weekend.  

Hope everyone is well.

love
Sledgegirl
xxx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

for 2morrow sledgegirl i have my fingers crossed 4 you


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi everyone

I had two embies transferred today - 1 x 8 cell grade 1 and 1 x 7 cell grade 2. Have two grade 2 6&5 cells embies frozen today too.

Test date is 16/09.

Claire xx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi claire
 for your test date in 2ww time .
        love sar w


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

thank you all for youw welcome.
i will be loging on  everyday have been since finding this sight. it will keep me going knowing i now have people i can talk to about this.dh dont like talking about it


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I am really sorry to hear all those BFN, it is heartbreaking!! i remember exactly how i felt first time round!!!  

I just wanted to say something positive, pass on my experience and try to lift the morale!!!

I never thought it could happen, and first time round i did everything by the book no drink no late nights, but every single twinge, ache or pain i was reading into!!!! now on the 2nd week of my 1st 2ww i had really sore (.)(.) and cramping then surely enough af arrived 2 days before test day.

This time round i was away on holiday, determined not to ruin my hols so i had a couple of bevvies and quite a few late nights, completely forgot about having the IUI treatment until a day before testing day where i suddenly felt very tired and a dull ache in my (.)(.) (just thought it was because i fell asleep in my bra!) this was a day befoer i was due back at work, so i thought if i test today    then if it is a BFN then i'll have a day to adjust before going back to work! and too my total and utter disbelief it was BFP!!!! ( now i'm not saying go out and get hammered!!! just try to relax a bit more ... i know easier said than done!!!)

So Ladies, loads and loads of     and   

It can happen, keep thinking positive!!!

I'll be thinking of you all!!!

Love 
Ellie x x x


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

on your    keep your feet up and chill all the best and i hope all your dreams come true. 
keep us posted.
    love  sar


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fudge - So sorry hun, hope you are ok.  I know you are probably feeling completely gutted, but at least you have some lovely frosties ready and waiting.  Just think no more drugs instead you can have a lovely FET.  One of those will be the one that works hun - just keep believing xxxxx


----------



## sledgeboy (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi all, Just wanted to let you all know that sledgegirl and I did our test this morning (yep, 6am cause we couldn't sleep) and amazingly it was   !!!!!!!!!

Now we just have to keep our fingers crossed and carries on as it should.  Good luck to everybody else who is testing soon - we know we are amazingly lucky and wish everyone the same.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*Congrats to you both!!!!! *   








Fantastic news! 
Ceri x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi sledgegirl  

welldone hun enjoy every minute of it  

you never know it COULD be twins


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

sledgegirl and sledgeboy - congratulations of your  enjoy every minute

Ellie - congratulations to you too  

love suzi xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Just a quick congrats to the sledge couple!!! Lots of love xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Channy ~ ah hun i'm sorry to see your news.......take care xx

Fudgeyfu ~ so sorry for your BFN too......much luck for your lovely frosties hun xx

Tufty  Much love and luck to you xx

Really too many BFNs...... 

Welcome Sam and Claire ~ good luck to you both on the 2ww and happy chatting 

Sar ~ welcome.....hope ET goes well tomorrow 

Congratulations to the Sledges........really wonderful news for you 

Take care everyone and enjoy the sun 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

sledges

 on your   and good luck in the next few months.


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone

Congrats to the Sledges!!! 

How are my testing buddies doing

I am OK - craving sweets and feeling really tired still   I am also crying at pretty much everything -x factor, emmerdale, gratzia mag this morning had me in floods! DH thinks I am off the wall but nothing new there  

Well love and                 to you all

hugs Emma xx


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Congratulations to those who got a BFP...you are so lucky. I only ever catch up with this site when I am on a two week wait.......and...I ought to know better but did a test which was negative about an hour ago...simply because I am so fed up with the leg pain and the terrible abdo pains I have had since ET..have also had lower backache. Had 2 grade 1 8 cell embies put back and have had all the wonderful cyclogest symptoms..(progynova never gets blamed for anything). But right now I have such a pain in my abdomen just below my navel. Have felt like AF is on her way since day 2.... I have read and reread the boards, cried at all your strength. Some of you have been through so much,, you are amazing...testing early was out of pure frustration.....help.....anyone else with really bad abdo pain?


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi Cheekydoll,

I test tomorrow too but am not very hopeful. I have been bleeding for 2 days and today it is really red although not too heavy but feeling more AFish by the hour!

So I would love to have no symptoms!!!!!!Try to stay positive and hope we can join sledgegirl!!!!!!

Sarah xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Massive congratulations to Sledgegirl and also Ellie - you must be over the moon.  Take care and I pray that things work out.

Still counting down the days here, but back at home now until after I test.  I'm surprised that I'm not bored, but I am managing to keep busy doing all sorts of little jobs round the house: some cooking (made chutney!), sorting out photos to go in an album and meeting friends for coffee.  It's surprising how the time goes really.  

Must dash now as we're going out for a meal this evening with some friends: food and chat will be an ideal distraction!  The only downside will be the realisation that I can't have a glass of wine with my meal ... and watch as the others do.  Well at least I can be useful as the sober driver!


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi all,

As expected a BFN for us!

Good luck to the other girls testing today....it must work for someone!

Sarah xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

sarah sorry for you bfn 

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sarah a big   for you honey...

Katy where is home?? I am so interested to see where everyone is from from around the globe! I am the same though, feeling very domesticated and baking up a storm!

Hi all  

Well as I wrote on the IUI thread I think I am finally loosing the plot - have woken feeling a bit more awake this morning, unpacked my shopping that was delivered by the nice delivery man who called me honey even though my hair looked like a bush, I have spots all over my neck that I was squeezing in my half sleep (I feel like a teenager on pot) and morning breath LOVELY!

DH is doing this raisy eye thing to me an awful lot lately   especially when he walked in to see me sniffing the freezer as I think my sense of smell is getting more pronounced along with my brain less so (help!)..

Love to you all and here is to          

Hugs Emma x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Sarah..big hugs honey..get lots of tlc xxx

Hello to everyone else too...nothing from my side..still feeling really numbe about it all..Emma-p - I can sympathise with you I woke up this morning with a forehead full of spots..lovely! Not! He he! The only thing I can tell you is that I have a mild dull ache in my pelvic area..bit to early for AF as I have a 30-35 days cycle so who knows whats going on down there. Keeping my fingers crossed for a miracle though...

Love to u all xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you cheekydoll...really hope its good news and a BFP for you honey XX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Will catch up properly later but just want to wish Cheekydoll good luck  Hope you get good news


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Just to let everyone know that i went for a second blood test of my HCG levels and when i first tested it was 37 which was an excellent result apparently, 5 days later it had dropped to 0.05, which meant negative. So i have to start again.
I am having a couple of months rest to sort my head out. I have benn for blood test for the immune system and every thing else possible, i get those results next month. So going to go away for a week or so in October then maybe start again in November/December and in the mean time i´m going to go for accupuncture may aswell try everything else. Any body else got any more hints

Sarah
xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls I'm Sweetpea  

Hope you dont mind me posting, LizzieB invited me over...Thanks Lizzie  

I normally post on the IUI thread but I thought I would come here and say HI!

The only person I know is Emma..I think??  but I'm sure I'll catch up quick.

I wish you all loads of luck during your 2ww      

I'm on my 2nd IUI and my "due date" is 16th and test date the 21st.
I really hope it works       

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Sweetpea

welcome over - I was wondering when you would join here -   

Cheekydoll I can't believe it!!! You must be going spare   I know I would - but to say an old cliche their is still hope - no news is good news so keep up those positive vibes honey     

Thanks Lotusflower - so at least I am not the only one -I keep getting loads of strange cramps though?!

Sorry Sarah Honey   Acupuncture is a fantastic thing to do - I can't reccomend it enough - just make sure its with a fertility specialist

Hugs to all

Emma xx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi everyone. 
sorry to hear your news sarah 
i will keep myfingers crossed for you cheekydoll.
ho what a day i have left house at 8.30am for ETat 10am to day,got 5 min down road and car started playing up .did'ent wont to risk on motoway so had to get taxi to birmingham,i just thought the hole day was cursed. i started panicking about our snowbabies then,but our luck changed we had 6 emberyo's they thawd 3, 1 did not survive'but we had 2 really good ones 4 cell grade 1.
now afficall started 2ww   ,and will be testing on the 21st sept.no   please   
hi sweetpea,lucks like we will be testing buddys as i test on the 21st.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi cheekydoll 

sorry to hear your news hun  

my thoughts are with you hun


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Melb ~ welcome to you and loads of luck.....can you let me know when are you testing and i'll put you on the list 

Jane ~  sad news hun....love and luck to you xx

Sarah ~ i'm so sorry you got a BFN hun......take care and big hugs 

Sarah ~ i'm really sorry about your levels  Have some time out and loads of luck for when you decide to go again xx

Sweet Pea ~ welcome over here, sure you'll catch up soon 

Sar ~ well done on your Frosties......hope you are feeling ok

Hope everyone's ok....love and luck to all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## adele66 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies 
Mind if I join you I am now officially on   test date is 22 nd Sept.
   

Love Adele xx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi adele
welcome to 2ww good luck for the 22nd. 
what tx did you have.

love sar


----------



## tracey59 (Aug 22, 2006)

hi Ladies

Well it was d-day today and Yes I got a BFP, cant believe it.
Really sorry bout all the BFN,s cant image how you are all feeling.
Good luck and good bless to you all, will keep you updated as Ive got a scan in two weeks

Love

Tracey
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Congratulations on the BFP Tracey.....
Did you have any aches and pains on the 2ww?

I did a test today 12dpt which was negative so I guess thats it...I know it aint over till the fat lady sings but last time I had ivf I tested 9dpt and got a delayed positive..... 

Fingers crossed for all of you ..

Mel


----------



## tracey59 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Mel

I did have a few pains, Ive also been very bloated. When is you offical; test date hon, and what drugs have you had, I had injections. Have you had any bleeding cause I had not at all. Try and stay positive hon, its not over yet.


Love Tracey


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Hiya..official test date is 12th... loads of af type cramps  getting worse rather than better...sore boobs...blaming cyclogest for all symptoms..also on progynova.

mel x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to send some hugs    to Sarahev and Cheekydoll - sorry to hear about your BFN.

Congratulations Tracey.

To everyone else who is on their 2ww -keep feeling positive. I'm sending you some fairy dust.           

All the best
Sledgegirl
xxx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi girls

  on you      tracey.wish u all best for next few months. 

2 days in to 2ww and come down with a cold. 

love sar xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

hi, just to let you know i'll be joining your post, had 2 embroys 4cell put back this aft, do test on 21st sep....seems like ages away!!! great to read about some BFP!!!! fingers crossed for the rest of us!!!


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

welcome kateconroy to the 2ww. sending you some    .

sar sorry you have got a cold. have lots of rest and get your dh to pamper you. 

tracey congrats on bfp.

im slowly going  .on day 8.boobs are sore and have pmt irritability. so feeling -ve. if this dosent work likely to take abreak. the last 6 months have been so intense. then we are thinking of  moving onto ivf, which scares the s**t out of me.

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone

I am so sorry for the BFN'S - sending you so much love and 

Sam we are exactly the same honey - my boobs are sore and I have so much bloating I feel like a balloon! I nearly ended up wearing DH jeans last night, thinking the boyfriend jean look is so 'now' but I looked more like an 80's reject with a big bum!!

OMG Tracy honey I am so pleased for you                

Hi Kateconroy good luck for the 2ww xx

Sar poor you honey, I posted earlier about manuka honey being a natural antibiotic and is great for colds - feel well soon.

Hi Sledgegirl - how are you hun??

Big hugs to everyone else -

Emma xx[br]: 9/09/06, 19:07Me again 

I can't believe I am on day 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sam I have got the right test date haven't I?? We were basted on 1st and we test next Friday

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## still trying uk (Mar 27, 2006)

hi ladies

can i join you.....well done Tracy on you bfp
sorry to hear all the bfns.... its so hard..

well poss thoughts to everyone    

st

x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Cheekydoll

So sorry to hearr your bad news.  Thinking of you and sending lots of hugs.    

lots of love
Sledgegirl
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news, cheekdoll.

My wait is almost over, and I test tomorrow.  I had a bit of spotting (brown, only when I wipe) on Thursday, and a tiny bit, just once, this morning.  Other than that I think most of my symptoms are the Cyclogest.

Please wish me luck - I'm almost too nervous to do it!    

Katy x


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi Channy

So sorry to hear about your BFN.  Ours was a BFN too.  I was away on holiday in the South of france when we did the test.

Knew it would be negative as I started bleeding on day 10 and bled right through to the test day, so it was obviously just a normal period, so I knew I wasn't pregnant.

We are going to try again and can start when I come on again as I'm on a short protocol due to high FSH levels.

Does anyone know how Mikeygirl got on with her test?

Good luck to all those testing this week xx

Steffan


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi cheekydoll.
sorry to hear your news 

hi katy
just wont to say  for tomorrow when u test, fingers crossed for a    
            ....

sorry about your bfn steffan. 

i am doing o.k still got a cold so i am finding it hard to sleep so i am a bit tired.finding it hard all i can  thing is being pregnant and having a baby. hubby keeps changing subject.

love sar xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

emma yep test day is friday. only 5 more sleeps and 4 more days. i really do hate this part. but no abdo cramps yet, so that is a good sign. so hope we both have some good news fri.

katy good luck for testing tommorrow.   anyone else testing?

sar sorry your feeling a bit rubbish.

sorry to steffan and cheekydoll for your news. 

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Girls
          It's another bfn for me.  I am not particularly surprised because I have been having AF symptoms for a few days.  Back to the drawing board for me now.  Good luck to everyone else on 2ww wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

fowler.

i am realy sorry to hear u have had   take your time to get over it and try again when you are ready.
take care        

love sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

BFN for me this morning.

Just feel empty and lost; I really believed it was going to work this time.  The most frustrating thing is there's nothing we can point to which explains why it hasn't worked.  I've phoned the clinic and told the secretary, and have asked for one of the nurses to call me back.  No sign of AF yet.  Just have this stupid idea that somehow there is still a tiny chance, but it's already 2 full weeks from ET so a test should show by now.  

DH is being an absolute hero, and I wouldn't survive without his support.  He went and bought chocolate croissants for breakfast, and has told his boss he needs to take this afternoon off to look after me.  As long as the clinic calls back before lunch we're going to go out somewhere and just walk and talk... and have a meal out this evening.


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Katy
          Really sorry to hear your sad news, I've been reading your diary as we were both testing the same day and unfortunately for both of us the result was the same.  My plan is the same as yours DH and I are not in work today so we are going out for a nice walk and a bit of lunch to cheer ourselves up.  Really hope things work out for you in the future, keep your chin up and think positive we will get there in the end.


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi Katy 
i am really sorry to hear your news    

have you tried using a diffrent test as no sign of af yet

love sar


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

sorry to hear of the bfn's girls. I am a stalker rather than a talker on here but you are all so much silent support during the 2ww. I take my hat off to everyone of you for your resilience and bouncabilty..
I too had a bfn today....clinic test tomorrow but its all a little pointless. Devastated.....


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

sorry to hear your news mel b
     

dont really know what else to say so many bfn.don't give up hope .

love sarXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear of the BFN's  

I'm thinking of you all and I hope you are all ok.

Life is so cruel sometimes.............

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

So much sad news the last couple of days ~ Mel, Katy, Fowler, Steffan and Jane  Words feel a bit useless but just so you know i'm thinking of you all and wish you much love and luck xxx

Welcome Kate and StillTrying ~ i'm sure everyone on here will help keep you from going too doolally during the wait  Loads of luck to you 

Tracey ~ congratulations hun, really fab news 

Cheekydoll ~ hope you are doing ok.....i saw you found the negative cycle thread, i hope you find some support there hun 

Take care everyone......babydust to you all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

sorry to katy, fowler and mel for your bfn. 

good luck to anyone testing soon.

emma how are you doing. not long till test day for us both. not looking good for me tho, starting to have af type cramps, so looks like af will be here in next few days.

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry to Fowler, Katy, Mel, Steffan and Jane   I am thinking of you all.

Sam I have just started getting feelings of lower cramps too but you never know it is the same symptoms for BFP as BFN!!!! Here is hoping - also my (.) (.) are so swollen and sore!!!! PLEASE PLEASE let it be for us on Friday          Otherwise I am fine apart from I seem to cry at everything - how are you feeling otherwise??

Good luck and    to everyone else testing

Hugs Emma


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

emma (.)(.) are also tender. and my emotions are all over the place. one minute i feel slightly +ve then totally -ve. i want this week to be over but im also scared in case it brings bad news. we are likely to move onto ivf if this cycle dosent work, that freaks me out.

    to us and everyone on here. september seems such a sad month, not many successes.

sam mn
xxx


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Clinic want me to test again in 48 hrs. Eventhough I know late implantation could have taken place and hormone levels might be rising.Its still a skinny chance and prolongs the agony a little longer. Had got my head around stopping the pessaries and bleeding...hey lifes a game....

advice from all you wonderful women if poss please....... we have a 2 month break from ivf due to clinic shut down..frustrating as that maybe has anyone any ideas for creating a wonderful womb lining....has anyone tried acupuncture? Just really want to use this time to prepare myself....not that we didnt this time but I believe things hapen for a reason (well used to anyway....)


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

I hope you are all well whatever stage of your 2ww before, during or after.  

I haven't posted much during my 2ww as I feel a wee bit of a gatecrasher  

I have been reading everyones posts though and I'm thinking of you all x

Nothing much really to report on myself... I'm now on day 9 (from basting)(day 12 from HCG jab) and I feel ok still  
I have a spotty chin and am bloated but no sore boobies, or crabbyness (which I had last time!) So hopefully this is a good sign    

Take care everyone and sending you all....... 
   
(and some to myself!!!!!!!!!!)

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi gIRLS
            THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THINKING OF ME, IT MEANS A LOT. GOOD LUCK TO SAM MN AND EMMA PP AND SWEETPEA I WILL BE LOOKING OUT FOR YOUR POSTS KEEPING EVERYTHING CROSSED THAT YOU HAVE BFP.  GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE IN 2WW WISHING YOU ALL BFP


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sam and Emma ~ try not to worry too much about those pains.....lots of ladies get them and still go on to get a BFP. Will keep everything crossed for you for Friday 

Mel ~ sorry you're going through it hun..........huge luck for you xx Have you had a look at the complimentary therapy board, you should find some stuff about Acupuncture on there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Sweet Pea ~ here's some  for you 

Fowler ~ hope you are doing ok 

Very quiet on here at the moment....take care everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Well I have woken up this morning bleeding - some brown and some red - but not loads - why am I still hopefull??

I am going to the toilet every 2 mins to see if its more....

Can anyone one please help with a few questions I have?

Can you bleed and still get a BFP?

Can you go straight on with injections for IUI  again- all I have read on this site says you need to wait one month in between but my clinic said I should go straight on with treatment again when I called them this morning ( I don't mind  going straight on with no break, but I just wanted to know why most clinics say have a break)

If I start my injections on Friday (my test day) should I insist I have a scan first just in case I was PG

Well I guess this is prob the end of my first 2ww - and I know its silly but I really thought it would work...................

I feel numb, upset, hopeful, sad,

Sam I really am keeping everything crossed for you honey

Emma xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

emma so sorry you have started to bleed hun. so hopeing that it is a late implantaion bleed.   is it a heavy bleed? is it like usual af?

as for carrying on with back to back cycles. that is what we have done. only on clomid tho, but sure other girls on inj have aslo done back to back cycles. the only thing with it is that it is v hard emotionally as you can not allow your self time to get over one cycle as you just start again. if it dosnt work for us this time we are talking about taking a break for a few months. but that also feels me with dread as i know our only hope of a baby is with treatment.

we didnt have scans prior to re statring drugs just had to do a test. so hoping all this info is not required for you hun.

thinking of you emma in this hard time. 

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

hi everyone
just wanted to ask if anyone is testing on 22nd Sept
Shona


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi everyone not posted for a couple of days feel better cold as gone now. don't know how i feel some days +ve and others -ve.i had slight af pains on Monday gone now hopefull no sign of af.                 

sorry to hear about your bleed Emma it may be not bad news it may just be implantation bleeding.    for Friday.

don't feel like a gatecrasher sweetpea you are very welcome here.  

Love sar XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## still trying uk (Mar 27, 2006)

hi shona

im testing on the 22nd....

  lets hope for bfps


st
x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm testing on the 22nd.    

The end of my 2ww will actually be the 16th but both me and DH are off on holiday on the 22nd and he wants to be there with me when I do test. The hospital told me to contact them on the 21st for them to arrange a test so really I'm only waiting an extra day.  I dont want to test early as I couldn't cope if got a false -ve.

Sending everyone loads of luck for BFP's  

Thanks to Fowler and Lizzie for your goodluck wishes  

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, I'm back again for 3rd IUI!

Basting is tomorrow at 1:30pm

Stats are:

LINING 1CM
FOLLIES- RHS 1 X 17MM, LHS 1 X 15MM, 1 X16MM, 1 X18MM, 1 X 20MM

This cycle is my best response so far, just need a good sample from DP tomorrow now!!

Sending you all


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Emma ~ how have you been today? Hope you are ok hun.....some ladies do get bleeding but still get BFPs so fingers crossed for you 

Shona ~ welcome  You'll find the list on page one of this thread....there's a few testing on the 22nd. Loads of luck 

Kizzy ~ good luck for tomorrow  I'm sure DH will do the biz 

Hope everyone else is doing good 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Well It was AF   

I did a test this morning even though I am bleeding very heavily and test date is not until tomorrow - BFN, (thanks for all your wishes)

My clinic want me to start injections again today, but even though I am bleeding heavily I still worry I could be pregnant!! I know its silly - I asked for a scan and they said no - first one is on wed to hopefully get some big fat follies     

Fingers toes and everything is crossed for you Sam for tomorrow..

Good luck on the 2ww everyone else (I feel a bit of groundhog day here) I will be keeping an eye out still for some BFP's and will be back in about 2 weeks i guess -   

Good luck for today Kizzy    



Hugs to you all
Emma xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

good luck kissymouse for basting today and for your 2ww ahead of you.

emma im so sorry  . i know how hard it is to pick yourself up and start again. good luck with your next cycle. hopefully this will be the one for you.    .

as for me im going totally  . af type cramps are there constantly, didnt get a wink of sleep. still trying to stay hopefully. af usual has arrived by now, but appart from cramps no sign.

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## nahoola (Sep 12, 2006)

hey there everyone,

I have been reading posts on ff for a while now, through my tx and thought it was about time i posted something.  I am now on my 2ww and am looking forward to testing.  Good luck to everyone!!!  

definitely enjoying 2ww diaries... it keeps me sane to realise people are going through same thing as me

bye bye


----------



## pixiefillie (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi everyone I'm on the dreaded 2ww to, 
well its not that bad  , you just have to think positive, relax and try not to worry, i know that its easier said than done but that's all we can do  !
Good luck everyone!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi can you put me down for a BFN please..AF started in full force yesterday..life can be so cruel....xxx

Love to you all..hugs to those who need it and fingers crossed for those who are still on the 2ww xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, sorry emma pp and loobylou big hugs for you    

well I am now on 2WW, the joy!!  

Basting went well, didnt hurt at all, and sample was good!

Dont know if I've ovulated yet, no pain as of yet, tho clinic said the pain isnt the actual ovulating its the follies shrinking once egg thats out and ovaries shrinking that causes the pain, got the paracetomol and hot water bottle ready!!

Just gonna take it easy today and then back to normal tomorrow, infact this cycle I am just being as normal as poss, clinic said thats best. So I might even have a few glasses of wine at weekend, anything that de stresses me is good, clinic said stressing out causes your body to release chemicals that are bad!!  

Good luck to everyone still waiting on 2WW


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Started spotting today so looks like it hasn't work again  

I normally spot before af arrives and did last IUI so don't think its implantation.

Sorry no personals, will try and catch up tomorrow x

Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Acropolis (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello everyone, 

It's time to make myself present... I have been reading your messages for a few months now, it's wonderful to see how supportive people can be.

My background: 
- husband (47) had vasectomy (silly man!) about 20 years ago, reversal 4 years ago didn't work
- I am 33, was pregnant once, with previous partner (abortion - I wasn't ready, still at uni, etc.); described by several gynaecologists as healthy
- 1st ICSI treatment in May 06 abandoned due to poor/crazy response to medication (one ovary didn't react at all, the second one produced 2 follicles that started growing like crazy)
- 2nd ICSI (left job to fully concentrate on the treatment) in August 06 - again, poor reaction to medication, this time 3 follicles, growth regulated with Cetrotide; our only concern - husband's sperms (TESE) - turned out to be OK, however, it seems like the problem is in me (2 fertilised embies, both slow dividing, ET 16 days ago) 

As you can guess, it didn't work... My period was late (it never is!) and as I didn't know Utrogestan could postpone your bleeding, I got seriously excited. The single line on the stick was a real shock to me on Tuesday. I am trying to cope but as you all know, it's not easy. The saddest thing is, I don't know what's wrong, my doctor was baffled by my weird reaction to Menogone and slow dividing embies... my next step (karyotype ex.) is really scary. If I find out there is something wrong with my chromosomes, that will kill me, I know that.

If anyone had similar reaction to gonadotropins as I, please let me know, I am very scared to find out I cannot have kids... :-(

Lots of love to all of you,

Elena


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hello i would like to say welcome to everyone new to this thread and good luck during your 2ww.

sorry to hear your news loobylu   also sorry sweetpea when do you do your test? 

i am also very sad to hear your news elean try not to loose hope  and keep trying. 
i can't really help u with your problem but i wish u all the luck in the world.

these days seam to be getting longer,1 week for me to go getting a bit scared now in case af   arrives fingers crossed it don't. don't know if i can handle this much longer      

   for everyone
lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi All,

Just to let you know I tested negative yesterday. 

Best wishes to all of those waiting to test.

Mary


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear mg79 , emma pp, sweetpea, loobylu bfn and anyone else I've missed out.  It's not been a very good 2ww for the majority of us on here.  I will keep an eye on all your posts hoping to come across lots of bfp for us all in the future. Wishing you lots of hugs and luck for the future.


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

sorry to hear of all the bfn, emma, loobylu, mary, elena, sweetpea and anyone else. hope your dreams come true for you on your next cycles.  

to anyone still on 2ww   

im in a state of shock convinced it hadnt worked this time and have just tested  . still having cramps so hoping this little bean will stay put.

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

OH SAM I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you honey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                     
I have been thinking of you all morning!! I believe cramps are normal - I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months - 

Heres hoping for lots of future BFP for us all

Emma xx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone
Congratulations sam  

sorry to hear about everyone who got -ve thinking of you all

Best wishes to everyone left on 2ww thinking of you all

Good luck to everyone testing 2day

Love shona


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thats great news Sam!!

Have a happy, healthy pregnancy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks everyone for your congrats. still cant quite believe it. 

emma have you started your next cycle hun. how are you feeling now? sending you and everyone on here lots of          and not forgetting      

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

morning all

so sorry to read of the run of 's, hope you are all doing ok? lots of love and strength to loobylu, emma, mary, elena, sweetpea, hope you can back onto the tx rollercoaster asap   

sam - sweetie  ive posted you on the donor thread too, im so pleased for you hun, take it easy, no more decorating for you  

i know ive not been around much but i have been lurking to see how we are getting on and i hope that sams BFP is the first of many

lots of love to all
Suzi xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Emma, Loobylu and Mary ~ take care all of you.....so sorry that you got bad news  So unfair.....xxx

Elena ~ welcome to the site....i'm so sorry your cycle didn't work out too. Hope you can find some answers 

Welcome Nahoola and Pixiefillie ~ hope you are both coping ok....lots of luck 

Kizzy ~ well done for the basting yesterday.......good luck for the de-stressing, have a chilled out weekend 

Sam ~ hun thats fab news, congratulations to you 

Hope everyone's doing ok.....it's been a hard month on here,

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi everyone

I started spotting on Wednesday morning and it has continued and since Weds night it was been a light bleed. I did a test yesterday and today and they were both positive with todays being stronger.

Still bleeding lightly so rang clinic and told it's a BFP but to keep an eye on the bleeding.

I've decided to test again tomorrow which is my official day and probably on Monday too. If still a positive on Monday I will book a scan, they wanted me to book it today but I'd rather wait.

I'm not feeling massively optimisitic but know lots of women bleed in IVF pregnancies - 90% apparently. I'm not officially celebrating but felt it was important to acknowledge that I am pregnant right now and so there is at least one little one alive at this point. Due date is 26.05.07.

I'm having loads of hot flushes and sweats and peeing loads too. Starting to get nasty stabbing pains in ovary area over the last 2 hours now too.

I will keep you all updated.

Love and    to everyone

Claire xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

claire so hope that little bean sticks hun. congrats on your  . the signs sound good to me. bleeding can happen in lots of pregnancies.

thanks for everyones well wishes.

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## Acropolis (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry, Mary. Please stay positive.  

Sam, congratulations!!!   Look after and enjoy the growth of your little bean.  

Claire, I wish you best of luck, I am sure you will make it. I am keeping everything crossed for you.  



Elena


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

congratulations to those with a bfp..... so hope it works out for you . To those like myself who it didn't work for...I admire us all. Somehow we get up and try again.......GOOD LUCK .....

Mel x


----------



## Jenni Skelton (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi there,

I am Jenni Skelton and just had IVF for the third time, i am testing 26th Sept

Love Jenni xxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Lizzy

just so you can update the table i tested a BFN this morning and have been spotting ever since so i imagine the pessaries are keeping af at bay.

claire - i am SO pleased for you on your long awaited BFP, stay positive 

love to everyone
Suzi xx


----------



## Sam 16 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Suzi T, 

It thought it's your test date tomorrow not today?  I'm really sorry for the result.  Sending you lots of  .

No words can make up for the loss but i am here for you hun if you need me.

Take care

Love Sam
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Suzi ~ i'm ever so sorry hun......love and hugs to you 

Jenny ~ welcome to you  I've added you to the list.......wishing you much luck 

Claire ~ great news about your BFP hun.....i hope that Monday will bring you some reassurance. Loads of luck 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone
i posted on here once before can anyone tell me is pain in the ovary area normal on 2ww am due for testing on 22nd they r quite sharp pains every so often bit worried

Hope everyone keeping well

thinking of all who got BFN recently

Shona


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

so sorry to hear about all the       try and stay hopefull  and try again.   

CONGRATULATIONS to all the    SAM & Claire. 

     

lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

May I join you too ? 

I have a couple of slow developing embryos put back in on Tuesday on day 3. 1 - 4 cell grade 1 that just divided into a 5 cell as they were being put back in and 1 - 4 cell grade 2...  Very worried as they should have been t least 6 - 8 cells on that day but keeping my fingers crossed.

Anyone else with a 4 or 5 cell embyio on day 3 ?

My test date is the 26th Sept... but I'm sure I will be testing before


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

YEY CONGRATULATIONS SAM AND CLAIRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

               
    
        
         

Claire sending you sticky vibes too


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Quick question girls.......

I've been spotting since Thursday and I'm expecting AF to arrive full flow tomorrow.

Should I still do a HPT??

I never did one 1st time (IUI) and I spotted before AF arrived (which is normal for me anyway). 

The hospital never asked me either if I had done a test so just assumed that when AF arrived and they never asked,  I didn't need to do one!

Help!!!!!!!


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Sweatpea  I'd definitely do a test as you just dont know until AF appears in full glory.  Hospital always tell me to do one - hard still not have a glimmer of hope!  Fingers crossed.......and  

Good luck

Molly xxxxxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Did a test and it was -ve as expected but at least we know for sure


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

SweetPea ~ hun, really sorry you got a BFN  Are you not too early though.....i'll keep everything crossed that AF doesn't arrive 

Hi Lexi ~ welcome to the 2ww hun.....can't help you i'm afraid but i'm sure someone will be able to. Good luck 

Shona ~ hope you are feeling ok,

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks again for everyones congrats.

hope everthing is going ok for you claire.

sorry to sweetpea for your bfn, hoping that it is a false -ve and that af dosent arrive.   

good luck to anyone testing soon.

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi,

Can I join you?

I test on 26th Sep (DIUI).

Managed to get a BFP on last natural cycle IUI (Dec 04), but m/c at 7 weeks.  Had 3 DIVF cycles 2005/2006, 3rd attempt got a BFP but ended in biochem.  Having another go at DIUI.... I hate waiting for test day!!!

Sam mn - it's wonderful that you got a BFP!!!!

Good luck girls!
Georgie. x


----------



## Sam 16 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Lizzy,  

Had my test today - can you put me down as a    !!!!!!!! OMG!!!

I am so in shock it's unbelievable .  I was absolutely sure that it was a bfn.

I know it is very early days and it is one step at a time but i am soooooo happy.       

Thanks to everyone for all their support.  I have been in a bit of a state and for all those that have calmed me down,  and been there for me a big thank you.

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww!  Sending lots of   and    

Love and hugs 

Sam
xx


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Well done Sam     Enjoy it!!!!!
Hi I am Anne-Marie and I'm on 2ww for my 1st IVF. Due to test 29th September fingers crossed.
I don't feel too bad just rather a sore tummy and v tired.
cheers A-M


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Congrats Sam 16...enjoy honey xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

congrats sam on your bfp.    . i had a good feeling about you hun. i bet your on  .
it must be in the name. 

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## pixiefillie (Sep 13, 2006)

Concratulations Sam,       Take it easy luv!


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Congratulations Sam..... Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.....

I am 3 Post ETand am really bloated with pain in my ovaries still - tummy and back ache. Do you think I should contact the clinic ?


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS SAM THATS FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Still no sign of AF yet (still spotting)  

Lizzy - According to the hospital my period was due on Saturday passed (2weeks after HCG jab), I expected them to arrive sometime today (and still could I suppose) which is 2weeks after basting.  The hospital said that if nothing appeared by the 21st to phone them to arrange a test.  Yesterday I did a HPT myself which was a -ve.  

Sam mn - Thanks so much for your thoughts chick  
I hope you are well    

Lexi - I would contact the clinic anyway just to be on the safe side.
Take care sweetie and I hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi
 sam great news

Hope everyone else doing ok


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Sam, that's absolutely fantastic!!!

Enjoy yourselves!
Love
Georgie. x

I'm testing on the 26th.... !


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone 

Georgie and Annie ~ hey there and welcome to the 2ww  Happy chatting and loads of luck 

Sweetpea ~ i'm just really hoping for you that AF stays away,

Lexi ~ i agree with Sweetpea.....if you are worried hun, give them a call 

Sam ~ yey!! Congratulations......fab news  Be very happy and healthy hun 

Love and luck everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Hope you dont mind me joining your busy thread. 

I doing my first IVF/ICSI and had E/T on thursday .... test is not until 28th Sept and I'm climbing the walls already!!!  

Jobi x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone hope you are all doing ok

Sar & Kateconroy   for thursday wanted to post today as working tomorrow might not get on so    hoping for  for you both

Love Shona


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Jobi ~ welcome 

I'm sure everyone on here will help you from climbing those walls hun.....loads of luck to you,



Lizzy xxx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry just noticed jobi hi good luck with test


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

thank you shona good luck for Friday a    for you as well .  .

 to all the new 2ww this sight will keep you going these 2 weeks i would have gone mad with out this sight.

i went back to work on Monday, it was o.k only doing light work , i have booked Thursday & Friday as holiday because i do not wont to go to work on test day in case it does not work. i just wont to know now can't wait until Thurs.

lov sar XXXXXX


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Just wondered if I could join you lovely ladies going potty in your 2ww's?? 

I am on my 2ww for my 2nd IVF with egg share and desperately need a busier thread to keep me entertained cos I am not at work.

One question I did want to ask-I know clinics vary,but mine want me to test on day 16,seems like ages away but lots of others are told to test on day 14.Didnt know whether or not to hang it out or test 2 days before they say??

Kelly

Good luck to all you lovlies


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls

AF arrived full flow today  

I'm ok as I just knew it was on its way.

Had scan today and start 3rd IUI tomorrow.

Clomid and Puregon again, then scan a week on Friday.

Hopefully 3rd time lucky for us    

Sending massive   to the testers this week

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

sweetpea so sorry hun. . wishing you all the luck in the world that it will be 3rd time lucky.    

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## still trying uk (Mar 27, 2006)

well hello ladies

sorry i haven't posted for ages.(been storing it all up ).been lurking every day....so sad to hear about all the bfns      to u all.....

and congratulations on the bfps     

well Ive been testing everyday now...( to use up the pee sticks, out of date soon...and this is it last go then we are drawing a line under it and getting on with our lives.....7-8 years has been long enough)..... 
i was hoping for the line to fade and come back fully by now 11dp....the 2500 injection shot was 1 week ago did it last Tuesday night.....and had faint positives all the time .... last time (2nd ivf) thought it had worked because i tested early ......i tested Tuesday morning instead of waiting till Friday ( the same as this time) i had a faint positive then had AF on the wed morning full flow.......

so hence i feel like, de je vu.... this is Tuesday had a faint positive and now expecting full flow AF tommorrow (wed) had a large cry tonight i think my AF will come tomorrow......  

i know i was silly to test every day...but reason for doing it was because of last time ( only tested once on the Tuesday....) really thought it had worked ....so wanted to find out from this time ...if the drug of hcg had really left my body.... by 7 days(2500 injection pregnal)...but i still don't know.......I'm so fed up and confused and tearfull(probably my hormones) and eating much to much chocolate(maltesers) 

sorry for posting a sad and feeling sorry for myself post........i will test again tommorrow morning but still expecting AF tomorrow morning ..... i have been feeling quiet normal and optimistic until today.....i suppose its because i think its d-day tomorrow ....my proper test day is Friday.... but i think my AF will come before that cos that normally happens.....

i hope i haven't made anyone sad... just felt like typing it all down before its over......
good luck for everyone else and me for testing soon

ST

x


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

st 

keeping everhing crossed for you hun that the evil witch stays at bay. and you get to test for real on fri. stay away from the pee sticks in the mean time    . sending you loads of                     

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Wondering if I can join you ladies....
Just had 4th DIUI (1st medicated one though) and test on 2nd October.  Wishing you all everything you wish for yourselves.
Love and luck
Helly
xxx


----------



## still trying uk (Mar 27, 2006)

hi  ladies

well its weds morning and just to update.....AF bright red (alot when wiping)sorry tmi....
Its still to weird ....like clockworld...well my body does respond like clockwork to the drugs it seems(weird)...nearly exactly the same time as last ivf.... i knew it  

but only a string of hope ....like i said before i was testing everyday to see if the hcg shot is out... and i have seen it getting lighter and lighter(the second line)....BUT ....if i squint really hard i have tested twice this morning(once at 4am and once at 9.30am) ..i can still see a very very very very very faint of faintest second line  .... 
i really think its still the hcg injection(2500pregnal done last Tuesday night)

i really think its all over for us... but i do hope i will be eating my words Friday

Thanks for all the support FF.....

ST
x


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya
hope you dont mind me joining you.  I had ET on monday and am going insane.  I have been popping on and off ff but as I am off work have so much more time to ponder, obsess and drive myself crazy and thought getting to know everyone would be great.  Im a first timer and had IVF/ICSI.  I am looking forwards to getting to know you all - think i know a few of you from cycle buddies link!   I apologise now - im not always good at keeping up with everyone and will prmosie to do my best xx
one question i would like to know - I know Im supposed to be resting and taking it easy but I just dont know what I can and cant do - is putting a load of washing in or ironing ok? I went to grab a pile of washing that doesnt seem to be getting done!!! ( DH is being great in most ways but just wears his invisi-goggles when it comes to housework) any views on this would really help as Im even scared to poo!  
lots of love to you all xxx
Lx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Lounea,

I was exacly the same with my first ivf cycle.
I had et yesterday but im doing fet, i test on the 6th Oct, when do you test?

Speak Soon
Tracie


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya TracyB
I test on 3rd....... i think my little embies are gonna be chic flick addicts cos thats all that I seem to be doing at the mo!! 
nice to meet you xx
Lou


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

HI,

How many did you have put back? and what were they (cells) are you off work?

T


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya
I had two embys put back, both were four cells. I have been reading other ladies having more developed embies put back - does it make a difference? does it matter at what stage - Im new to all of this, and ever thought to ask the embryologist until I read all the different stages they can be put back.
L xx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi 

I know what you mean, on my first IVF cycle which i started in may, i had 1 7 cell and 1 8 cell put back, but i had an bio chemical pregnancy, which means they were too weak to continue growing, i am now doing fet, with the frozen eggs from that cycle and i have had 1 3 cell put back.... 

I have been reading all ladies posts on here over the few months and i really do think if they are going to stay and implant they will, i know having better embies helps, but i think there are a lot of other things to consider, think positive     stay healthy, try not to worry.
Alot of women during the 2ww eat brasil nuts, and have things like pineapple juice, ect, i havent tried any thing like that yet, but as long as you feel comfortable in what you do your self during your 2ww, i dont think you can go far wrong!!

T


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, Do you mind if I join you? Im 2 days into my 2WW on my 1st ISCI cycle. Unlike most people I got talked into having just one embryo transferred by my consultant - something I am now beginning to regret   My embyro was a grade 2 7 cell, not sure if this is good but clinic seem to think so  Im not really sure what they class as a top embyro -is it a grade 1 with as many cells as possible?

Beckers x


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya Beckers
will be nice to go insane with you too! 
try not to worry, and just stay focussed on the one you have, atthe end of the day, it only takes one and it sounds asthough yours is a guddun x 
its our first ICSI too, and my Dh has had a failed reversal so we are in similar situations.  none of our others matured well enough to be frozen - what about you?
are you off work for the two weeks? 
I am so will be around to chat most days xx take care 
Lou x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies, just popped on to say Beckers - don't forget hun IT ONLY TAKES ONE!  And the one you have is a really good one!

lots of         and      to all you lovely ladies going thru the trauma that is the 2ww!!
 
Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie,hope everyone is ok??

Is anyone suffering from bad back ache,I have got 9 days till testing tomorrow and I am in agony,just wondered if it was normal,didnt have it on my 1st IVF 

lOVE AND BABYDUST TO ALL

Kelly  x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

ST

Just want to send you loads of  
I hope you are ok sweetie?
It really doesn't get any easier does it? but I do hope you try and keep your wee chin up and look after yourself  
Take care x


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

hope your ok ssweatpea. and get postive result fri.  and also    

lounea on my fiest 3 cycles i wrapped myself up in cotton wool and went slowly  . our 4th cycle of iui was going to be the last for awhile and decicded i just had to get on with life. so ended up re decorating the house (perhaps a little over the top), but hey it certianly took my mind off the  . and we got a bfp. im a believer in what will be will be and i think you just have to comfortable with what you doing. try and relax, and do some nice things, treat yourself. have some lovely things planned for the 2nd wk, to try and keep your mind off things. good luck and    to you and everyone that is onthe 2ww.

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sweetpea ~ aw hun, really so sorry.....love and luck to you for your next cycle 

ST ~ going to keep everything crossed for you for Friday hun 

Welcome Tracie, Lounea, Beckers, Helly and Kelly  Happy chatting on the 2ww and much luck to you all 

Sar and Kate    for tomorrow!!

Take care al, Lizzy xxxl


----------



## rachb (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi there had egg transfer yesterday so i think i should be on here now?Joining you ladies on the 2ww,this is our 2nd icsi and final attempt.Got 2 good embbies put back 1 grade one 4 cell and grade two 3 cell,would like to chat to anyone who is in the going crazy 2ww,lol.From RachelB.XXXXXXXXX


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya Rachel
welcome! Im only on day 4 of 2ww (ICSI) and happy to go mad with you - we can compare notes and give ourselves nut-scores    each day!  Im surprisingly calm today, each morning since ET i have had butterflies in the morning and got my head round things by about lunch time, maybe today Im doing things back to front! 
how you doing? are you off for the two weeks? I have taken time off to avoid the stress of my job and am  finding it hard to keep myself sat still! infact Im failing miserably apart from when i sit down to a good ole rom com, then there is no moving me.

look forwards to chatting xx 
Lou


----------



## rachb (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi there, not doing too bad thanks,had a panic attack this morning forgot to do the lovely pesserie last night but have spoke to clinic and got myself sorted.lol.I dont work at the moment but am use to doing my housework and stuff and know that i have to take it easy which is very hard.Dont know how i am going to cope waiting till the 4th of october it seems like an eternity away.How about you? taking it easy i hope?RachelB.XXXXXXXXX
url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/]


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Just thought i would pop in and wish all the girls yet to test all the best of luck

GOOD LUCK GIRLS

Cat x


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning everyone, 

Hope everyone is ok 

Lounea - Sorry I disapeared yesterday. I didnt get any embryos to freeze either. Clinic told me they only freeze really excellent embryos. I had one transferred on monday which was a good one but the rest were not so good. I cant believe if this doesnt work I will have to go through this whole thing again  Did you have one or  two transferred? What day do you test? 

Im off work for a few weeks too, resting or trying to   so Im about most days for chats.

Beckers x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

hi ladies, hope your all not going too mad! i went in for my pg test today and get the results at 2, as they tested me by my blood!!! hope i get the result i want, its so hard going through this. good luck to evryone one of you

love Kate


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi kate, 

Hope you get  a 

sending you loads of   

Good luck,

Beckers x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

thanks beckers....gosh its still on 12.18, sure it said that time an hour ago!!!  i am really going crackers now....even counting the seconds and minutes in my head!!!  this best be worth it lol!!!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Kate - My DP had vasectomy reversal too. In fact he had two reversals! How many embryos did you have transferred? 

Beckers x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

hi, i had 2 put back in. when the surgeon told us the reversal hadnt been a success, i was gutted, but when he said but i can do it again, and it has a higher success rate i could have hit him!! i thought whatever he would do the 2nd time, surely he could have done it the first!!! 
Have you got any children?

love kate


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

kate, hoping you hear soon and the news is bfp.   

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate ~ thinking of you and hoping you got good news hun 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## zion grace (Sep 20, 2006)

hi,

im in my 7th day of my 2ww.. During the 1st few days i have a horrible menstral pains, but 3 days ago it's better. Im using a progesterone gel & i have 5 tubes left... my (.)(.) is aching too...

im wondering, if the embies is still there? I will have my preg. test on wed.

let me hear from u PEOPLE... 

thanks

zion



fudgeyfu said:


> hi everone
> 
> i hope this new thread will bring us better luck
> 
> sorry for being a pest lizzie but im having fet  i feel a bit left out on the list hope its not an omen


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya Kate
have been thinking of you today 
hope you have had some good news xx
Lou


----------



## still trying uk (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks sweetpea and everyone

but i thinks its a bfn for us......tested again this morning and no line......i know I'm a day early but full AF also..... ......i thought earlier isn't it hard enough to go through getting a bfn ,,,but also having the evil witch   to contend with after its all ended......life's so cruel  

well when we have tended to are wounds and feeling a bit brighter...hopefully by the weekend,,,if i put on a brave face.....
i already have brought the champagne for the occasion if it worked or didn't work (12 bottles)
we are hopefully going to draw a line and celebrate getting on with our lives....i know this probably sounds a bit batty   to most of you but i just wanted to mark the occasion... 
so hopefully this will help us get it into are minds that we won't be having any children (thats a hard thing for me to say) 
but i cant keep going on believing that maybe one day we will ....because my own life is slipping away... and i don't wont to look back in many more years time and wished i had done things different....
Maybe it won't work ,,,maybe I'm just kidding myself that i can get over this 
but i have to try 

deep breath....

many  and  for you ladies out there still believing in the dream...it can happen!!!!
and for everyone reading this i hope with all my heart its happens to you!!!

i now believe i have a different destiny,,,one i don't know the road to yet but I'm sure i will find my way.....

wishing all ladies out there all the best wishes in the world in what ever your fortune may be...

love ST

STILL TRYING UK NO MORE
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi every one i Thought i would let you know my test result i am afraid it is bad news for us         got to try and get on with it now spent all day crying,start saving for next time next year now i think.

good luck for all testers tomorrow try and stay hopefull.    

lov sar    XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi
Sorry about BFN sar  dont give up you will get to be a mum and a good one at that
Love Shona


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi shona

thank you for your kind words and e-mail i had to leave the chat room because i was burning the dinner.
good luck again for tomorrow.   

lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been very active on this thread but have been finding things a bit difficult.

After my BFPs last Thursday/Friday/Sat and Sun I went for a beta HcG on Monday and it was a low positive of 61. I had my repeat beta yesterday and got the results today and as expected they had lowered to 33 and so I my little ones didn't survive.

Just have to wait now for the miscarriage to start which I understand can take a while. Relieved to stop the gestone jabs in my bum though!

   to all

Claire xx


----------



## still trying uk (Mar 27, 2006)

so sorry clair 

thats got to be the worst....

this rolla coaster is the cruelest.....

as my last post said.. I'm now getting off the ride....

good luck for your future many   

St 
x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Still trying Uk  
Fiesty blue 

Thinking of you both take care of yourselves
Love SHona


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi all, just nipped on to say to *Still Trying UK * - honey, what a brave decision you have made. Did you know we have a thread on here called "Moving on - deciding and accepting". There are lots of ladies on there who, like you, have made the heartbreaking decision to get off the rollercoaster. I will leave you the link here in case you decide to join them honey, lots of lovely ladies on there who support each other when the going gets tough. Wishing you all the luck in the world for the future honey   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=94.0

Love
Tracy
x

A huge congratulations to the BFP's and a huge hug for the BFN's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## still trying uk (Mar 27, 2006)

hi Tracy

thankyou for the post...it seems like theres a thread for every situation on here....they have thought of everything...clever people .....

i will pop along like a good girl and have a looky.... 

thanks 

ST
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rach ~ welcome to the 2WW and to FF too  What day do you test hun? Ooops, just spotted your on the 4th.......good luck 

Still Trying ~ i'm really sorry hun......good luck with the path that you take hun 

Sar ~ sorry to hear your news too.....take care xx 

Claire ~ so, so unfair......much love to you and many hungs 

Love and babydust, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just to let you know got BFN
Shona


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I havent been on this board for a few weeks so the ladies i was with may have moved on.  For those of you who dont know me i had a chemical pregnancy at the end of August after blasto transfer - i'm feeling loads better now, its amazing how time lightens the mood although we are both still very sad about it.  Just wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction of where i could find other ladies in limbo land.  I have to wait until the end of Oct to start a second cycle and i feel a little bit homeless now.....
Big   to everyone out there and i hope you are doing ok whatever stage you are at.  Fingers crossed for lots of positives and if they dont come straight away there is always hope they will come on the next cycle so hang in there


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hello Kate0103!

Come and join the Inbetweenies Girls! All between treatment for one reason or another! Great company and a few good laughs!

Here's the link honey

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello Girls!

Lizzy thanks for your kind welcome … not posted since, but will tell my sorry tale in a few mins!!!

Firstly I wanted to send out a big, big    to all the girls who have had a BFN. Being on FF makes us close and I think we all feel gutted when someone gets a result like that.  But we are all here to support each other – together we’ll get there.  

Lounea I’m doing the washing and ironing, but making DH carry it to and from the machine , and setting up the ironing board for me… think its ok to do “normal” things as long as you avoid the heavy lifting things. Also this is my first IVF/ICSI – my embies were also 4 cells – they said to me that was fine!  

Beckers Good Luck – it only takes ONE!!  I’m doing ICSI cos of DH’s vasectomy as well (why do these men do it ?!) The reversal did work but it’s been so long since the “snip” that the little wrigglers have forgotten which way is up and are swimming in circles!!!  

I have had a couple of s**tty days - I was sat watching TV on Thursday night, just minding my own business - when it hit me like a tonne of bricks - the overwhelming feeling that the TX had failed.  I can not explain why, but I was just convinced and then the flood gates just opened and I could not stop them.  DH was lovely but I think he struggled to understand why I was crying when there was no reason (ie no sign of AF etc.... ) as a result of this I had a migraine all day fri and sat - but feeling fine though today.  Nothing in way of symptoms though - not sure if thats a good or bad sign.

Sorry to have a winge but Im only 5 days away from pg test and feel like a complete loon....  I'm going mad here .... I have no symptoms at all (apart froma mild feeling of heaviness in my "girie bits"!), no AF pains, no sore veiny boobs... dont feel pregnant (not that i know what that feels like) but dont feel like AF is coming either...  I had AF type cramps and a few "shooting pains" down there a couple of days ago (tried to convince myself that was implantation) but yesterday and today ... nothing!  Anybody else had a BFP with very few sypmtoms?? Desperate for 2ww to be over 

Sorry that all got a bit me, me, me there …….Sorry DH is away for weekend and I’m bored and worried!

Lots of love and hugs to everyone – sorry not may personals -I’m still trying to get to grips with this busy thread!!  Looking forward to getting to know you all a bit better

Jobi


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Sending Sar and Feistyblue loads of   
Sorry to hear that it hasn't worked for you both this time.  Try and stay   and take care of yourselves x


StilltryingUK
Awe sweetie I really hope you and your DH are ok?  
I'm so so sorry that it hasn't worked for you..life can be so cruel.
I absolutely admire that you both have made the decision not to carry on and I think it take tremendous courage and strength to do so.
I wish you both all the happiness in the world x
Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Kateconroy - thinking of you chick!


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone
Hope everyone doing ok 
just to let you know i got BFN so you can add  to me now

Good luck to everyone still to test really praying for   for you all
   
  
Love Shona


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

HI thanks for welcoming me I have been lurking for a while. I am due to test on Friday. I have had AF cramping for the past 3 or 4 days. But today I also feel dizzy keep having to sit down. I was due to go to a party tonight but feel too dizzy - anyone experienced this too? 
So sorry for all the BFNs it's such a difficult path we walk but I hope we all get there in the end.
Thanks, 
Anne-Marie       xxxxxxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Well it looks like it is all over for us.  

It is day 10 of 2ww and decided to do a test as its 14 days since trigger jab - dont know what made me do it.
After about 6 mins there was a feint line (and I really mean feint - but it was there) and then an hour later I went to the toilet to find my knickers full of thick red blood.... feel like my world has just fallen apart ....cant stop crying  

Thank you all soooo much for your support.  Wishing you all the best of luck 

Jobi xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Shona ~ i'm terribly sorry hun.......take good care of yourself xxx

Jobi ~ how are you doing now....have you had any more bleeding? Such sad news on here at the moment.....much love to you xx

Annie ~ hope you are feeling a bit better now.......i think dizziness is quite common.

Kate ~ good to hear from you and glad you are starting to feel better. You might want to join the cycle buddies as well for ladies who are starting tx in Oct/Nov 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Morning
Well into the final few days and I test on Friday   please keep away. I so feel that she is on her way. No longer dizzy just v sleepy. Finding it very hard to think of anything else. Shall try to keep busy - off to a full day of teaching so that should keep me off the computer!
Good luck to everyone 
love Anne-Marie xxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thank you for your kind words - it does help

Blood is still coming only slightly and its brown so Clinic have told me to double up on the pessaries and they'll call me back tomorrow.  I'm not at all hopeful, I can feel full AF round the corner.  

Hope everyone is well and praying for some BFPs soon  (Nearly there Anne Marie!!!)

Jobi x


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

hi everyone
how are you all doing?
Jobi, Im keeping my fingers crossed for you x
annie f - hope Af stays away  

  hoping for 

this 2ww lark is driving me crazy! 
sending lots of   

xx lou


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Lounea

I know how you feel - I've just put a posting on another thread that we should call amnesty international - I'm sure this 2ww constitutes torture!!

Jobi x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm fed up of the 2WW too!! And the damn pessaries!! why cant they invent a pill of progesterone or summat! 

Feel quite negative about it all, just want put out my misery, but scared to test as well!! 

good luck everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello ~ hope everyone's holding up ok 

Just want to send you all a big bunch of babydust and positive vibes 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Please put me down as a  . Just had it confirmed today.. Had poor egg quality so didn't have much hope.. Only 4 cells on day 3. If anyone has any advise on improving egg quality then please let me know....


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Lexi,

Just wanted to give you a   and say sorry

Love Tracie.


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi 2ww ladies

I have been in hiding since my BFN last monday.  I pretty much knew that my FET had not worked though after the first week and a half.  I am doing ok though and i have sorted out my plan B with my DH.  As i no longer have any frosties (bye bye snowbabies   ).  We are going to change clinics to Nuture in Notts, i still like my current clinic but i dont want to put my DD through the ordeal of sitting in fertility clinics waiting areas for the duration of my treatment.  So i am going to go on my jollies to Notts and live in with my in laws who are retired and will help out with my cherub.  DH will come down at weekends and for EC & ET.  I also want to try and have my embies go to blasto this time.  So waiting for my initial consultation and trying to get on with stuff and hopefully we will get lucky next time.

Dust and   to all those still on the 2ww

Amanda x


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

So sorry to hear your sad news Amanda and Lexi  
I am still hanging on there. Major Af pains today but still no show. Daren't go to the loo. Can' wait for Friday I wish it was all over but I so don't want to see a BFN - don't even really want to test yet - I know it is still abit early. No news is good news I guess. Roll on Friday  - could someone  knock me out till then PLEASE.
love Anne-Marie x


----------



## pixiefillie (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi, over the weekend , i went to hospital because of heavy bleeding and bad pains on my right where my ovary is, they did echo and it showed that my ovary was swollen, that's why i had pain, they did blood test and its a   , yesterday went back to hospital for a follow up, ovary still a Little swollen, the pain has gone now it gradually got less and less frequent,

Waiting to hear from hos for when the next transfer,
Good luck everyone and best wishes,


----------



## Jenni Skelton (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi there,

I am afraid we got BFN yesterday (26th) we are absolutely gutted.  Plan to try again Jan 2007 after a nice holiday! Thanks for all your suppourt.

Love Jenni xx


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi jenni
sorry to here about your result - hope you are looking after yourself. sending you  

good idea to go on a nice holiday - think it should be part of the treatment package! 
take care xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Amanda, Lexi, Pixie and Jenni......what can i say, just so sorry  Please take care of yourselves....love and luck xxxx

Lexi ~ can't help you on egg quality, try posting on peer support hun......hopefully you'll get some help there 

Hope everyone else is keeping well......much luck to Zion, Jobi and Annie, testing over the next few days 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69184.0


----------

